# Reformed Systematic Theologies Online



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2008)

I am attempting to provide links to as many Reformed systematic theologies (and related works) online as possible as a reference for those who may be interested. Feel free to add to the list if you like.

Links and Downloads Manager - Calvinism & the Doctrines of Grace - Calvin's Institutes - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Systematic Theology -- R.L. Dabney - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Systematic Theology -- Charles Hodge (Volume I) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Systematic Theology -- Charles Hodge (Volume II) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Systematic Theology -- Charles Hodge (Volume III) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Abstract of Systematic Theology -- James P. Boyce - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Summary of Christian Doctrine -- Louis Berkhof - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Outlines of Theology -- A.A. Hodge - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Lectures on Theology -- John Dick - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Systematic Theology: A Compendium and Commonplace-book Designed for the Use of Theological Students - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Lectures in Divinity -- George Hill - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Theological Lectures -- William Cunningham - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Historical Theology -- William Cunningham - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A Body of Divinity -- Thomas Ridgley - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - A Body of Divinity -- James Ussher - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A Body of Divinity -- Thomas Watson - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A Compleat Body of Divinity -- Samuel Willard - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Robert Shaw's Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A concise system of theology : on the basis of the shorter catechism -- A.S. Paterson - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A Commentary on the Shorter Catechism -- Alexander Whyte - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A commentary on the Confession of faith -- A.A. Hodge - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - An Example of Plain Catechising Upon the Assembly's Shorter Catechism -- John Willison - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Exposition of the Westminster Shorter Catechism -- John Brown of Haddington - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Fisher's Catechism - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Sermons on the Heidelberg Catechism -- Johannes Vanderkemp - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The commentary of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Heidelberg Catechism in 52 Sermons -- G.H. Kersten - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Substance of Christian Religion: Or, A Plain and Easie Draught of the Catechisme -- William Ames - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The system of theology, contained in the Westminster shorter catechism opened and explained -- Hodge & Hodge - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Westminster Confession of Faith -- John MacPherson - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Theology of the Westminster Symbols -- Edward D. Morris - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The Westminster Shorter Catechism -- James R. Boyd - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - The Decades of Heinrich Bullinger - The PuritanBoard
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/institutes-theology-thomas-chalmers-35944/
John Gill's Body of Divinity

And in languages besides English:

Francis Turretin's four volumes of works including the 3-volume _Institutes_ and 1-volume _Disputationes_ (in Latin, the latter of which has not been translated into English, as far as I know -- see this thread):

_Institutes_, Vol. 1
_Institutes_, Vol. 2
_Institutes_, Vol. 3
_Disputationes_

Wilhelmus a'Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ in Dutch (see here)
Gisbertus Voetius' _Tractatus Selecti de Politica Ecclesiastica_ in Latin (see here or here for Lane's helpful post on his _Selectarum Disputationum_)
Benedict Pictet's _Theologia Christiana_ in Latin (see here)
William Ames' _Theologiæ medullæ_ in Latin (see here)
Johannes a Marck, _Christianæ theologiæ medulla_ (in Latin)
Franciscus Junius, _Opuscula Selecta_ (in Latin, edited by Abraham Kuyper, including Junius' _Theses Theologicae_)
Johann Friedrich Stapfter, _Institutiones Theologiae Polemicae_ (in Latin)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

Andrew for President!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

By the way that is why I need to learn Latin.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 4, 2008)

No kidding Benjamin. Getting Turretin for free is reason enough to learn latin, and then there are all the benefits of building a foundation in grammar and a spring board for other languages.



Andrew, you are a national treasure.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Andrew for President!!!



Thanks, brother; I don't normally quote General Sherman but...

"If drafted, I will not run; if nominated, I will not accept; if elected, I will not serve."



BobVigneault said:


> Andrew, you are a national treasure.



Thanks, brother; but I remember what happened to the last person who got that label and I'm running the other way! 

http://www.puritanboard.com/329124-post13.html


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 4, 2008)

*For those wanting to Learn Latin...*

http://www.puritanboard.com/447317-post15.html

I've posted some good links there


----------



## py3ak (Aug 4, 2008)

In the works of Arminius one can actually find some Junius. Since Arminius kept his disputations with Francis Junius, there is a decent amount of Junius in there, who was very kind and patient towards Arminius, even though this latter gives you a snakey-weasely feeling with almost every word you read.


----------



## Neogillist (Aug 5, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> By the way that is why I need to learn Latin. ]
> 
> I took two courses of Latin as part of my Arts options last year. Did well, but then I tried to read Thomas Aquinas over the summer to keep practicing and now I've pretty much given up.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks, brother; I don't normally quote General Sherman but...
> 
> "If drafted, I will not run; if nominated, I will not accept; if elected, I will not serve."
> http://www.puritanboard.com/329124-post13.html



I don't think some of the ones during my lifetime did much "serving" either. 

But, thanks again for the GREAT bibliography work (as usual). You the man.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

Louis Berkhof's _Systematic Theology_ is available online in part here:

Systematic Theology - Google Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2008)

I found John Brown of Haddington's _Systematic Theology_ (originally titled _A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_, 1782 ed.) available online:

Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Systematic Theology -- John Brown of Haddington - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 8, 2008)

At the very least there needs to be a "Become a Fan" of Andrew Myers page over at Facebook. And I'm serious about that!


----------



## yeutter (Nov 8, 2008)

Neogillist said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > By the way that is why I need to learn Latin. ]
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 25, 2008)

The first Reformed systematic theology was written by William Farel, _Le sommaire_ (1529). The 1534 French edition is available online below. An English translation may be found in _The Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: 1523-1552_ (2008) edited by James T. Dennison, Jr.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/le-sommaire-de-guillaume-farel-25948/


----------

